# King Obama Refuses To Eat Without “Food Taster” At Government Meeting



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

​Those who have suspected that Barack Obama sees himself more in the role of a King than a President will not be surprised to learn that his most Serene Highness President-King Obama will not eat food unless he has a taster. When the President attended a lunch meeting with Senate Republicans on Capitol Hill, despite the healthy and delicious lobster salad placed before him, the absence of "a taster" meant that the president refused to eat a single bite.
​_The Daily Caller_ reports that Maine Republican Senator Susan Collins was responsible for the lobster dish, and was disappointed that Obama refused to eat it:
"University of Maine recipe for healthy lobster salad - I pointed that out to the president in keeping with the first lady's initiatives and Fox Family Potato Chips made in Aroostook County where I'm from and wild blueberry pie full of anti-oxidants, see this was a healthy lunch as well. We did have a little ice cream on the pie too, also made in Maine, Gifford's Ice Cream. So in all seriousness this was well received," Collins told reporters on Thursday after the meeting at the Capitol.
"Unfortunately, you know, the president can't," said Collins when asked if Obama ate at the lunch meeting.
"He looked longingly at it," Collins continued. "He honestly did look longingly at it, but apparently he has to have essentially a taster, and I pointed out to him that we were all tasters for him, that if the food had been poisoned all of us would have keeled over so, but he did look longingly at it and he remarked that we have far better food than the Democrats do, and I said that was because I was hosting."​Since at least 2009, the Secret Service has refused to confirm or deny whether the president travels with a taster. That's unsurprising. First, the Secret Service shouldn't give away its trade secrets. Second, nothing works faster to make any leader look like a hated dictator than for word to get out that he's afraid to eat the food served to him in his own country.

http://www.mrconservative.com/2013/...at-without-food-taster-at-government-meeting/


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

No wonder he's so fucking skinny.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't think that is huge news. I remember something on TV 10 or so years ago about other presidents traveling with their own Chef and other staff that was responsible for security as it pertains to food specifically. I file this one under Who Cares? Obama missed out on a lobster dinner as far as I am concerned


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

The only thing he taste on his own is cock...he never passes a chance to eat dick


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

When he said "I'm not a dictator", all I could think of was Nixon-"I'm not a crook"


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Mr Scribbles said:


> When he said "I'm not a dictator", all I could think of was Nixon-"I'm not a crook"


Or Clinton: I did not have sexual relations with that woman...Miss Lewinsky.

Obama also made a comment about not being the devil and not having horns.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Someone will get to him sooner or later .....the sooner the better.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

"Mr. President, the warm lemonade you ordered."


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

I don.t like the guy but I sure it's a secret service thing.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Someone will get to him sooner or later .....the sooner the better.


No such luck, at least the way I see it. The fucker gets away with murder (literally) and he will be here until 2016 and continue to destroy our country. If he had it his way, which he's sure trying to do, he'd like to do away with the two term limits and be dictator for life.

I hate him. He's NOT my POTUS.


----------

